# CES Preview



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/01/06/tv.tablets.phones/index.html

Some pretty cool gadgets already getting some attention there. A pocket radar gun and a RC controlled by an Iphone as a remote, sounds pretty neat.


----------

